# [Review] Xilence XQ Series 500W



## WallaceXIV (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gliederung*



 *Danksagung*
*Einleitung
*
* Zahlen und Fakten*
* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
* Äußere Eindrücke*
*Innenraum und Technik*
* Messungen*
*Testsystem*
*Power Good Signal
*
*Spannungen und Stabilität
*
*Effizienz und Leistungsfaktor
*
*Geräuschentwicklung
*
 
* Fazit*
 

*1. Danksagung

*Ich danke Xilence für die Gelegenheit, das neue Xilence XQ Series 500W zu testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mein Dank gilt außerdem dem Hersteller Voltcraft und dem Shop Conrad Electronik, für die Bereitstellung der professionellen Digital-Multimeter Voltcraft VC920 und VC940*

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

* *2. Einleitung*

Xilence hat seine Produktpalette um die hochwertige XQ Serie erweitert. Es werden Netzteile von 350W bis 1200W angeboten. In diesem Test schauen wir uns die 500W Version genauer an. 


*3. Zahlen und Fakten*

*Schutzschaltungen:*

 OTP (Over-Temperature Protection, Schutz vor Überhitzung )
 OLP (Over-Load Protection, Schutz vor Überlast)
 OVP (Over-Voltage Protection, Überspannungsschutz)
 SCP (Short-Circuit Protection, Kurzschlussschutz)
 
*Features:*


 Lüftersteuerung
 Aktive PFC
 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung
 5 Jahre Garantie (Registrierung)
 
*Abmessungen und Gewicht*:


 Höhe     15 cm
 Breite     16 cm
 Tiefe     8,6 cm
 Gewicht     2,26 kg
 
*Anschlüsse:
*

1x 20/24-Pin (50 cm)
 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V (50 cm)
 1x 6+2-Pin PCIe (50 cm)
 1x 6-Pin PCIe (50 cm)
 6x SATA
 4x IDE
 2x Floppy
* 
Leistungswerte*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die angegebenen 500W sind bei 432W, welche die beiden 12V Leitungen (je 18 Ampere) liefern, etwas optimistisch.
*4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Man könnte alleine für die Verpackung ein einiges Review verfassen. Xilence hat sich bei der Gestaltung viel Mühe gegeben und hat kein Kosten gescheut. Die Verpackung wird mittels Magnetverschlüssen geschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang ist üppig und umfasst eine Kaltgerätekabel, vier schwarze Schrauben, sowie vier schwarze Thumb-Screws. Außerdem vier Kabelbinder und zwei Klettverschluss-Kabelbinder. Die acht verschiedenen Sprachen der Anleitung sind keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Super!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*5. Äußere Eindrücke

*Die weiße Lackierung, das Schwarze Lüftergitter und der transparente Lüfter machen einiges her. An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Leider ist das Netzteil nicht modular, aber Kabelausziehhilfen sind vorhanden. Es stehen nur ein 6 Pin und ein 6+Pin Anschluss zur Verfügung, der Betrieb mehrerer Grafikkarten sind also nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. Innenraum und Technik*

Das Xilence macht einen aufgeräumten ersten Eindruck, der Luftstrom wird also nicht behindert. Den Aufbau des XQ findet man nahezu identisch bei der ModX Stream-Pro Serie von OCZ wieder. Auf der primären Seite findet man einen Taepo Kondensator mit 400V und 330µF. Sekundärseitig finden mehrere kleinere Kondensatoren, welche bis 105° spezifiziert sind, ihren Einsatz. Kabelbinder und Schrumpfschläuche sind vorhanden. Es wird recht häufig mit weißem Klebstoff, zur Fixierung der Bauteile gearbeitet. Beim Verlöten der Bauteile wurde sauber gearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Belüftung kümmert sich ein transparenter 135mm Lüfter von Globefan (Zaward). Der Lüfter arbeitet mit einem Gleitlager und ist temperaturgesteuert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

7. Messungen*

 *7.1 Testsystem*

Folgendes Testsystem wurde für die Messungen verwendet:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Alle Stromsparmodi, wurden im BIOS deaktiviert, nur bei der Untersuchung auf Störgeräusche werden sie wieder aktiviert. Der Prozessor wurde von    2,8GHZ auf rund 3,6GHZ übertaktet. Die Grafikkarte läuft mit   Standardtakt. Die restlichen  Komponenten können der Tabelle entnommen   werden.   
*
7.3 Power Good Signal

*Das Power-Good Signal wird vom Netzteil geliefert, wenn alle Versorgungsspannungen ihren Nennwert erreicht haben. Laut ATX-Spezifikation soll diese Zeit innerhalb des Bereiches von 100 ms bis 500 ms liegen. Für die Messung kommt  ein Digitus ATX Netzteil-Tester mit LCD zum Einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der gemessene Wert liegt deutlich innerhalb der angegeben Grenzen.

*
7.4 Spannungen und Stabilität*

 Zur Ermittlung der Spannungswerte wird das Digital Multimeter VC920 des Herstellers Voltcraft verwendet.  Es arbeitet im Gleichspannungsbereich mit einer sehr hohen Genauigkeit von 0,025%. Die Spannungen werden während den unterschiedlichen Lastzustände am PCI-E Anschluss (+12V) am Mainboard-Anschluss (+3,3V, 5V, +12V) und am Prozessor Anschluss (+12V). Die grauen Linien kennzeichnen den, laut ATX-Spezifikation, einzuhaltenden Toleranzbereich.

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die +12V und +3V Spannungen gehen unter Volllast des Systems leicht zurück, bleiben aber deutlich innerhalb der Toleranz. Die +5V steigen leicht, geben aber auch keinen Grund zur Klage.
Die Stabilität in Form von schnellen Lastwechseln  überprüft. Der PC wurde zu 100% ausgelastet um dann wieder zum Idle  zurück zu kehren, dies wurde zehnmal in Folge, durchgeführt. 

Das System  lief dabei stabil und es gab keine Abstürze oder Anzeichen von  Instabilitäten.


*7.5 Effizienz* *und* *Leistungsfaktor*

 Die Messung der Leistung wird ebenfalls mit dem Voltcraft VC940 und dem dazugehörigen Leistungsmessadapter durchgeführt. Die Genauigkeit liegt bei 2% und ist somit konventionellen Energiekosten Messgeräten überlegen. Ermittelt werden die Werte die das Netzteil in den verschiedenen Lastzuständen erreicht. Um die Effizienz der Testkandidaten zu vergleichen werden verschiedene   Lastzustände erzeugt. Exakt definierte Lastzustände sind ohne eine   Chroma-Teststation leider nicht möglich. Getestet wurde der Verbrauch im   Windows Leerlauf,  mit einer Prozessorauslastung von 100% und mit  einer  vollständigen  Auslastung des gesamten Systems.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das XQ 500W liegt logischer Weise hinter dem Gougar GX G600, welches aber auch eine 80 Plus Gold Zertifizierung besitzt. Der Stand-By Verbrauch von 2,6W ist mit gut zu bewerten.
Der Leistungsfaktor, cos phi , ist das Verhältnis vom Betrag der  Wirkleistung P zur Scheinleistung S. Er kann zwischen 0 und 1 liegen,  wobei 1 das Optimum wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Leistungsfaktor erreicht einen Wert von 0,96 wenn der PC 100% ausgelastet ist. Ein höherer Faktor wäre wünschenswert.

*
7.6 Geräuschentwicklung*

Der Test der Geräuschentwicklung basiert auf einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung, da hierzu keine   Messgeräte  vorhanden sind.

Es traten während dem Test keine Störgeräusche auf und der Lüfter verhielt sich unauffällig.
*8. Fazit*

Es wurde viel Arbeit in das Design gesteckt und der Lieferumfang lässt keine Wünsche offen. Die Spannungen sind stabil, außerdem wird die Arbeit leise und effizient verrichtet. Leider ist das Xilence nicht modular und der Leistungsfaktor könnte besser sein. Mit dem Xilence XQ 500W erhält man summa summarum ein solides Gesamtpaket. Wie so oft entscheidet bei einem Produkt der Preis, welcher derzeit bei ca. 62 Euro liegt.
*Ich bin immer für Fragen, Kritik und Anregungen offen. Viel Spaß mit dem Review! *​ 
​


----------



## Shi (13. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Sehr schön



Danke! 

Die nächsten Netzteile dann vielleicht auch mit Restwelligkeitsmessung.


----------



## kazzig (13. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Review, aber ich habe eine Frage allgemein zu User-Reviews.
Wie kommt man eigentlich dazu, solche Geräte (untersuchendes Netzteil, Voltmeter, etc.) zu beschaffen?

Schreib ich da ganz normal die Hersteller und Vetreiber an und bewerbe mich um ein Gerät von ihnen, das ich testen möchte oder muss man da einen ganz anderen Aufwand betreiben um in den Genuss zu kommen, ein eigenes Review zu schreiben?

Mir brennt diese Frage schon sehr lange unter der Zunge, habe mich aber nie so wirklich getraut nach zu fragen


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

kazzig schrieb:


> Schönes Review



Danke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Echt net schlecht und die Löt Quallität scheint ja wirklich besser geworden zu sein. Falls Xilence den Level auch bei anderen NT's ihrer Produktpallette haltet kann man sie vieleicht auch mal emfehlen.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst) Wirkliches schönes Review, knapper Text und schöne Bilder. Finde ich klasse!

Zweitens) Mich überrascht das Xilence Netzteil doch sehr. Immerhin wird die Marke gerne in einem Atemzug mit LC und anderen Chinaböllern genannt, aber die Firma scheint doch aus ihren Fehlern gelernt zu haben. Kondensatoren und PCB werden wahrscheinlich nicht (bitte um Berichtigung falls falsch) die gleiche Qualität wie Enermax, Cougar oder Be Quit haben, aber dafür ist der Preis relativ human.


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Einige Hersteller sind im Aufschwung, was die Qualität ihrer Produkte angeht. Das ist auch gut so, mehr Anbieter, heißt für uns User sinkende Preise.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Oktober 2010)

Die XQ Serie ist für Xilenceverhältnisse echt ganz ok ... der Hersteller ist Sirfa ...

Die Qualität ist nicht ganz auf vergleichbarem Niveau mit Enermax, Cougar, Seasonic und Co. aber schon ziemlich gut , es liefert das was draufsteht ... ist aber was R&N angeht nicht ganz perfekt (knapp innerhalb der Specs) ansonsten ein solides Netzteil zu einem akzeptablen Preis


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Von Sirfa/Sirtec stammt auch die OCZ ModXStream Pro Serie. 

Wann kommt denn dein Round-Up Erzbaron?





STSLeon schrieb:


> Zuerst) Wirkliches schönes Review, knapper Text und schöne Bilder. Finde ich klasse!
> 
> Zweitens) Mich überrascht das Xilence Netzteil doch sehr. Immerhin wird  die Marke gerne in einem Atemzug mit LC und anderen Chinaböllern  genannt, aber die Firma scheint doch aus ihren Fehlern gelernt zu haben.  Kondensatoren und PCB werden wahrscheinlich nicht (bitte um  Berichtigung falls falsch) die gleiche Qualität wie Enermax, Cougar oder  Be Quit haben, aber dafür ist der Preis relativ human.



Hab ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken. 

Be quiet Pure Serie ist auch nicht so der Brüller. Also nicht alle  Modelle der namhaften Hersteller sind uneingeschränkt zu  empfehlen.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Oktober 2010)

Wobei die OCZ etwas schlechter bestückt sind, im direkten Vergleich sind die XQ hochwertiger ...

Ich muss mal wieder Zeit für mein Round-Up finden, aber das XQ schlägt sich ziemlich gut  und rein subjektiv hat es mir gut gefallen


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ein XQ in deinem Round-Up?


----------



## Shi (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, mit 350 W 

Edit: Kannst dich ja mal um einen Lesertest für das Raptoxx bewerben, das auch in der PCGH getestet wird  Das würd mich mal interessieren: Chinaböller oder nich? War glaub ich das hier oder so ähnlich http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a273929.html


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Oktober 2010)

Also zuersteinmal, gutes Review ich bin richtig erleichtert das Xilence nun endlich die richtigen Schritte geht!


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Also zuersteinmal, gutes Review ich bin richtig erleichtert das Xilence nun endlich die richtigen Schritte geht!



Vielen Dank! 

Wollt noch mehr Bilder vom Xilence?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Na erst mal abwarten Super Flower hat auch hin und wider ein gutes NT gebaut aber dann wieder totalen Schrott auf den Markt geworfen. Irgentwie bezweifle ich das die stabiel bleiben aber mal sehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, mit 350 W
> 
> Edit: Kannst dich ja mal um einen Lesertest für das Raptoxx bewerben, das auch in der PCGH getestet wird  Das würd mich mal interessieren: Chinaböller oder nich? War glaub ich das hier oder so ähnlich Raptoxx Exxtreme 750W ATX 2.2 (RT-750EBAD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Also das verlinkte ist kein '"China-Böller" sondern ein einigermaßen solides Modell von CWT ... wenn auch kein besonders interessantes (ok, vielleicht für modder ^^) ... Was allerdings sofort auffällt, es hat sehr wenige Schutzschaltungen ...

edit:

@ Hulkhardy

Ich persönlich traue es Xilence eher zu brauchbares zu liefern als Super Flower, mit Sirfa als Hersteller kann man die Qaulität wenigstens einigermaßen einordnen (brauchbar, aber noch nicht "gut") ... bei SF kauft man die Katze im Sack


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein paar Bilder zur Auflockerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Oktober 2010)

Deine Reviews werden echt immer besser. Schön gemacht!


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Deine Reviews werden echt immer besser. Schön gemacht!



Ich werd gleich rot.  Ich danke dir. Wenn ich noch rausbekomme wie ich Ripple und Noise richtig messe, werden die Tests hoffentlich noch etwas aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey Schöne schleichwerbung für Conrad 

ne 30 euro Multimeter  hätte dein Arbeit auch verrichtet .


----------



## Kaktus (14. Oktober 2010)

Was hat es mit Schleichwerbung zu tun wenn Conrad hier die Testgeräte stellt. Da ist es nur Fair diese auch zu erwähnen. 

Was glaubst du was die ganzen User-Tests für die Hersteller und Lieferanten sind.... auch nichts weiter als Werbung, die günstigste Art der Werbung noch dazu.  Aber zumindest eine die frei von Einfluss der Hersteller ist.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Schleichwerbung zu tun wenn Conrad  hier die Testgeräte stellt. Da ist es nur Fair diese auch zu erwähnen.
> 
> Was glaubst du was die ganzen User-Tests für die Hersteller und  Lieferanten sind.... auch nichts weiter als Werbung, die günstigste Art  der Werbung noch dazu.



Das stimmt.

Die Genauigkeit bei den genannten Voltcrafts ist einfach besser, ich kann sie auch mit dem PC verbinden und Leistung messen. Also alles was ich brauche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Für R&N brauchst du ein Oszilloskop (Oszi), da du ja die Welle sehen musst. Mit einem Multimeter, digital oder analog geht das nicht. Weiß ich noch aus meinem ersten Lehrjahr, über 20 Jahre her.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich alles schon hier stehen nur gibt es bei der Messung einiges zu beachten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Nö eigentlich nicht, du siehst sovort an der Welle wie stark die Restwelligkeit ist. Was willst du da groß noch beachten, ist ne ziemlich einfache Sache.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es so einfach wäre hätte ich das schon integriert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Du hängst das Oszi dran na und dann? Wenns ne reine gleich Spannung wäre würdest nu einen Strich sehen, ist es aber nicht. Sondern du wirst ne leicht Welle sehen die mit srärke der Belastun zu nimmt. Du siehst ja an hand des Ausschlags wie stark die Spannung vom gleichstrom abweicht. Ich versteh jetzt dein Problem nicht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man nach ATX Spezifikation messen will muss man zwei Kondensatoren parallel vor die Last schalten, weil man sonst immer mehr raus bekommt als man messen will.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Öhm, kapier ich zwar irgent wie net aber wenn du es sagst??? Meinst du jetzt als simulation eines Verbrauchers?


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag ja, es ist nicht so einfach.  

Zitat aus der Spezifikation:


> Ripple and noise are defined as periodic or random signals over a frequency band of 10 Hz
> to 20 MHz. Measurements shall be made with an oscilloscope with 20 MHz bandwidth.
> Outputs should be bypassed at the connector with a 0.1 μF ceramic disk capacitor and a
> 10 μF electrolytic capacitor to simulate system loading.



und das Prinzip hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Klar jetzt kapier ich um was es geht. Da es sich um einen Standart handelt wollen die immer gleiche Vorrausetzungen schaffen, Vereinheitlichung. Aber das würde dich nicht abhalten die R&N Werte an einem PCIe Stecker zu messen der gerade an ner 480 steckt die unter voll Last arbeitet, zu messen. Gut du kannst die Werte dann nicht mit dem Handbuch oder anderen NT's vergleichen aber dennoch wären die Werte interessant finde ich. Würde trozdem einen Anhaltspunkt geben wie gut das NT in Bezug auf R&N ist.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Erstens das und das Problem ist, dass man immer eine Mischsignal hat. Man misst quasi nicht das was man haben will. Wenn man einfach am Stecker misst bekommt man irgendein Rauschen, aber nicht die genauen Ripple&Noise Werte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Nagut ich gebe auf, hab ja nur ein Jahr Informations Elektroniker gelehrnt und dann abgebrochen und das vor 20 Jahren. Das heißt ich hab keine Ahnung was du meinst! Sorry.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Ist kein Problem, die Thematik ist auch nicht ganz einfach. Ich steige selber noch nicht zu 100% durch, deswegen auch noch keine R&N Messungen in den Reviews, kommt aber noch.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Oktober 2010)

Eine ripple&noise Messung nach Spezifikation ist aussagekräftig:
Je geringer, desto besser und alles jenseits der Specs=Fail (mal vereinfacht).
Wenn man aber nach eigenem System misst, sind die Messergebnisse relativ nutzlos, da man nur Netzteile, die nach der gleichen Methode gemessen wurde, zueinander vergleichen kann, aber nicht zu anderen Tests, in denen korrekt gemessen wurde.
Ich verstehe unseren fleissigen Tester daher gut- lieber wie bisher gründlich vorbereiten und erstklassige Arbeit abliefern als einfach drauflos messen.

Noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Um die Netzteile auf 100% Last zu bringen, könntest du dir noch ein paar 12V Glühlampen organisieren. Auch wenns nur eine ohmsche Last ist, lässt sich halbwegs prüfen, wie sich das Netzteil bei 100 oder besser bei 110% Last verhält.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (19. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm, kapier ich zwar irgent wie net aber wenn du es sagst??? Meinst du jetzt als simulation eines Verbrauchers?



Mit Kondensatoren Verbraucher zu simulieren wäre etwas seltsam. Normalerweise werden Kondensatoren in solchen Fällen zur Filterung des Gleichspannungsanteils verwendet, so dass quasi nur die Wechselspannung angezeigt wird.

Ansonsten schönes Review. Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich noch dafür geflamed, als ich Xilence empfohlen habe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Öhm, dachte wäre umgekehrt die Kondensatoren filtern den Wechselspannungsanteil raus, also in einem NT war das bis jetzt so und was ist da anderster das dieser Effekt umgekehrt wird?


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Oktober 2010)

Je nachdem wie der Kondensator geschaltet ist, werden hohe Frequenzen (Tiefpass) oder auch niedrige Frequenzen (Hochpass) heraus gefiltert. 

Kondensatoren werden ebenfalls genutzt um eine Spannungspufferung zu erzeugen, also schnelle Aufnahme und langsame Abgabe.



Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Review. Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich noch dafür geflamed, als ich Xilence empfohlen habe



Danke. Xilence hat sich eben verbessert.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2010)

Xilence hatte schon öfter brauchbare Geräte. Dafür gibts konstant auch viel Dreck.


----------



## Shi (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, Crap Wing zum Beispiel. Wie sind eigentlich die Modular Series?


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Oktober 2010)

Könnte ich ja mal testen.


----------



## Shi (19. Oktober 2010)

Wär cool


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du deinen Messaufbau für die Restwelligkeitsmessung fertig hast, wäre das echt genial.
Besonders schön wärs, wenn du halt nicht das testest, was schon 4x professionell getestet wurde, sondern eigene Wege gehst und noch nicht breitgetretene Modelle anschaust.
Der 5. Test eines CM Silent Pro, Cougar GX oder CMX ist nett, aber unwichtig. Der erste gute Test eines "Exoten"- damit sammelst du Punkte


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

Vorsicht Ripple/Noise beim testen in eingebauten PC, verschiedene Komponenten können die werte verfälschen bzw. Peaks verursachen zB anspringende HDD Motor usw.

Natürlich würde mich es freuen wenn du solche tests aufnehmen könntest, aber wie gesagt Vorsicht beim test aufbau, schon der Einbau in ein PC Gehäuse kann werte verfälschen 

gruß


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Review

Bisher waren mir die Produkte von Xilence, als eher günstige mit mittlerer Qualität bekannt. Da gabes die 500Watt NTs noch für 30-35€ und Lüfter für 1,49€, da sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein das man bei dem Preis einfach keine hochwertige Qualität abliefern kann auch wenn das tausend Chinesen für 2,30€ zusammenbauen können

Aus meiner Erfahrung in vielen Produkten sind ganz viele Leute es auch leid nur sehr günstige Produkte zu kaufen die in Qualität und Haltbarkeit nichtmal das Geld wert sind.
Scheinbar hat Xilence das auch erkannt und setzt nun auch auf gute Komponenten und Qualität. Wenn ich den Test richtig deute und auch die anderen Produkte von Xilence Qualitativ hochwertiger hergestellt werden, dann gibts scheinbar Konkurrenz für Be Quiet, Enermax, Cougar & Co.

Für uns sicherlich nicht von Nachteil


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (20. Oktober 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie der Kondensator geschaltet ist, werden hohe Frequenzen (Tiefpass) oder auch niedrige Frequenzen (Hochpass) heraus gefiltert.



Das ist so auch wieder nur halb bis gar nicht korrekt. Tief- und Hochpässe sind Schaltungen bestehend aus Widerstand, Spule und Kondensator. Und machen bei einer Messung des RN Wertes überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.

Wenn die Cs parallel geschaltet werden sollen bei der Messung, wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der Gleichspannungsanteil raus gefiltert. Das sorgt dafür, dass nur die Wechselspannung genau auf der x Achse liegend angezeigt wird, quasi ohne Verschiebung nach "oben" bei positiver oder nach "unten" bei negativer Gleichspannung.

Wie man mit Kondensatoren Wechselspannung rausfiltern soll würde ich gerne mal sehen. Du meinst wohl Gleichrichterschaltungen mit Dioden? 

Grundsätzlich wäre das für die Messung gar nicht wichtig, die Kondensatoren zu nutzen, wenn man denn weiß, wie groß die Gleichspannung ist bzw nur die Wechselspannungsamplitude für die Berechnung hernimmt.

Allerdings würde ich euch empfehlen, nicht weiter mit gefährlichem Halbwissen hier zu argumentieren... nicht böse gemeint


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Oktober 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Das ist so auch wieder nur halb bis gar nicht korrekt. Tief- und Hochpässe sind Schaltungen bestehend aus Widerstand, Spule und Kondensator. Und machen bei einer Messung des RN Wertes überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.
> 
> Wenn die Cs parallel geschaltet werden sollen bei der Messung, wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der Gleichspannungsanteil raus gefiltert. Das sorgt dafür, dass nur die Wechselspannung genau auf der x Achse liegend angezeigt wird, quasi ohne Verschiebung nach "oben" bei positiver oder nach "unten" bei negativer Gleichspannung.
> 
> ...



Meine Aussage war doch nicht mehr auf die R&N Messung bezogen, ich habe das allgemein gemeint.

Keine Angst ich weiß aus was ein Hoch- und Tiefpass besteht/bestehen kann. 

Die Kondensatoren bei der R&N Messung sind beide parallel geschaltet und dienen als Blockkondensatoren. Es sollen also bestimmte Frequenzanteile heraus gefiltert werden. Der kleinere Kondensator kümmert sich um die höheren Frequenzen und der große um die tieferen.

R&N Messungen sind am PC eh nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, und ich glaube nicht viele können R&N richtig messen, da gibt es viel zu beachten.


----------

